# How long are your trail rides typically?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If he wasn't breathing heavy, I wouldn't worry about miles. I certainly wouldn't use age as a factoer. My friend's horse is 25 and is usually the one wanting to go the fastest. Most horses can do a good hour without breaking a sweat. Mine can go all day except in the hottest most humid days when I don't want to be out there anyway. Just let your horse tell you when he's had enough and have lots of water on hand.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I ride two hours on trail rides. that's about all my knees can do, without a break. And your horse may need a break, too. If you take a 15 min. break, loosen the girth and let the blood flow freely up under the saddle, this will help keep him from getting sore. I try to dismount and walk a few minutes for every hour I am in the saddle, but not always. 

If your horse isn't breathing hard and isn't pooped or sore the next day, then you are not overtaxing him.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

It depends on what I am on trail for.

If I am out being social with friends, the rides generally last a couple hours and we may cover 5 or 6 miles.

If I am out conditioning, the rides will generally be 12-18 miles.

If I am competing, generally looking at 50+ miles.


If your horse is feeling good after your rides, you are likely not overtaxing him. Just build up the time/distance/terrain slowly and your guy will be fine regardless of his age.


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll quit being a paranoid new horse mom and listen to my trusty steed. We're heading out this weekend again and I think he can handle 10-12 miles without issue. I may need a break for my poor knee before he does! He got new shoes tonight and is loving being able to walk without tenderness so we're good to go.

Wow, phantomhorse13, 50+ miles...I hope we can work up to that one day and compete in endurance events.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My rides will be anywhere from 2 miles to 14 or 15. Most seem to go around 8 miles at our local trail.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

listen to your horse he will tell you.
A horse in distress or overly fatigued will give you clear signs.
Listen to his pulse when you stop after a short break of around 15 minutes it should be around 64 bpm,
Check his gums, are they moist and slimey ? Pinch his neck and see how fast the skin snaps back. DO it before the ride to get a base line, you are checking for dehydration.
listen for gut sounds. Again check before the ride to get a baseline. An overly fatigued horse will stop digestion and have no gut sounds.
DOes he want to eat when you stop near a grassy spot ?

If he aint dehydrated, wants to eat, has good gut sounds and pulses down he is good to go, ride him like you stole him.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a 20yr gelding who loves long rides, and he enjoys a good race across a field or flat spot in a trail. I was impressed with my gelding i didn't think he could handle the long rides any more either. But i listened to him, and made sure he's got everything he needs when we go, and he does fantastic.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

For me it seems that 20-25 miles is about a days worth of just trail riding.
Yes I've done endurance and completed 50 miles in 5-6 hours. But most trail rides are at a slower pace, lunch stops, photo ops, Maybe a little fishing and we seem to avg around 20 miles for those kind of all day rides.

Afternoon or evening rides are more in the 5-8 miles range.


----------

